# Fun with long exposures



## Double H (Oct 14, 2008)

The following images are from a drunken night. Enjoy, no doubt!

1






2





3





4


----------



## Double H (Oct 15, 2008)

How about just a _little_ love, maybe?


----------



## phoenix_rising (Oct 15, 2008)

Neat shots. Did you use a flashlight or what?


----------



## djengizz (Oct 15, 2008)

Nice, painting with light. 
Some pretty long exposure judging by the striping of the stars. The fisheye effect is cool and make all the different colours and sources of light work well.

I wonder if you could get even longer exposure with a smaller aperture (and / or lower ISO) and really bring out these half circular light trails in the stars. I think this could be nice combined with a fisheye. Of course this means you have to run around drunk even longer .

#2 is my fav by the way.


----------



## Double H (Oct 15, 2008)

djengizz said:


> Nice, painting with light.
> Some pretty long exposure judging by the striping of the stars. The fisheye effect is cool and make all the different colours and sources of light work well.
> 
> I wonder if you could get even longer exposure with a smaller aperture (and / or lower ISO) and really bring out these half circular light trails in the stars. I think this could be nice combined with a fisheye. Of course this means you have to run around drunk even longer .
> ...



Thanks. My data on the shot you like is 4.5 @ 168sec. I would like to try this again, but with a ND filter to get exposure times of many minutes. And finding the North star will help get the circular thing happening even moreso.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 16, 2008)

Those are awesome looking! Number two looks especially cool..I always try stuff like this, but I can never get my light trails to look cool :/


----------



## mxracer32 (Oct 22, 2008)

what lense did you use? wide angle or fisheye?

i like the long exposure shots. nice color between flashlight and fire...in pic 3, is that lense flair on the blue canopy?


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the 2nd and 3rd one...You always get interesting pictures with a drunken night.  haha


----------

